# pitbull, NYC, pigeon,food, coffee, chi, icecream



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so me and the bf went to the city to take some shots and found some interestin finds while we were there, these are just some of the shots taken :]

here we are taking a couple pic :] i love these!








while we were walking we saw these guys on the streets sleepin/ sitting. they were "drifters" since they had backpacks with them....we saw the 2 pitbulls immediately and went back to give some money and asked to take a picture of their dog








i even got to feed her a treat that the lady gave me and felt its teeth snap onto it. how different it felt to feed a none-pampered pup for the first time...








we were even at the washington square park and was surrounded by friendly squirrels! we fed this one and called it "Fatty"








it ate it up so fast! its so cute how they nibble that fast!








my bf got me a pigeon shirt!!! i was so happy! there were a couple but this one was the sillyest and the one that we both liked above this one was twice as much as this was:[ darn those name brands!








so we grubbed at BBQs and honestly....it wasnt that great. i was disappointed!








their half pounder burger tasted like something that was not "welldone" like i asked for and no flavor whatsoever...








their frozen drinks are good but not GREAT...something u can whip up at home and they cost double here








here's a funny book we found LOL (i thought of u my LS)








here u go AUSSIE lady i know this is ur fav hahahaha!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

last but not least my find i got at a Goodwill Store! 









i know these arent chihuahua pictures except for the last...but u guys would never look in here if i didnt put it here and seeing that...

my babies snoozin saturday while i was sewing









random post of the day: got this the other night and ate the whole pint of mint chip at 3 am, im awesome i know...LMAO








saw this at the market...and wanna try it sometime...mmm mmmmm









hope u guys enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I did! I've been to NYC twice, my husband took me for our silver wedding and I loved it sooooo much we went back again a couple of years later. It's our 30th anniversary next year so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I love it all! Central Park, Times Square, Liberty Island, it's all amazing! And everyone was so lovely, I got called Ma'am everywhere I went, you don't get that in England. I felt more comfortable walking around at night then I have done in London


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow Pidge, I love the pics of the drifters' dog and loved seeing him all rugged up against the cold. The 2nd shot of just the dog is magazine worthy, it's stunning. I can't for the life of me imagine being homeless in winter in NY, much less with a dog that needs so much feeding, how do these poor, poor people survive.

The Pigeon T-shirt is an absolute classic, I love it on you pretty gurl.

Woah, is that $10 for a teensy weeny tub of ice-cream, I'm in shock.

The take-away food you got looks positively, absolutely hideous, how can people eat that sort of stuff they try to pass off as food? I mean, seriously, they charge money for that?

Dang, there's those coffees again, I swear girl, you gonna kill yourself coating your arteries with all that poison fake cream in a can - I sound like a health nut, but nothing could be further from the truth, there's just some things I draw the line at.

Edited to add: Oh, I forgot the squirrels, oh how I adore them, they were everywhere in LA but I kept getting dragged away from them in case they had rabies! I love the way you guys call them "squirls" and we say "squi-rals"


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ haha what Dee said  ^^ 

I always say you drink far too much coffee lady!! 

Lovely pics, that sweet doggy x

I'm going to sound so 'English' now, but is the real NY anything like CSI New York? I've never been and I'm so intrigued! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've never seen CSI so I couldn't say! All I know is the second time we went it was February and I've never been so cold in all my life! -11 most days! But it is a truly awesome place to go


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I did! I've been to NYC twice, my husband took me for our silver wedding and I loved it sooooo much we went back again a couple of years later. It's our 30th anniversary next year so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I love it all! Central Park, Times Square, Liberty Island, it's all amazing! And everyone was so lovely, I got called Ma'am everywhere I went, you don't get that in England. I felt more comfortable walking around at night then I have done in London
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


wow! that is amazing, i hope you come back here! it is lovely to go to that park! but it was way too cold to enjoy it as much as it would be enjoyed although i did see a lot of dogs being walked! :] times square is awesome when you just wanna get those perfect nighttime shots and those funny caricatures, im hoping you got one!...its a must when ur there haha! lol i never got called m'am perhaps u went into those high-class restaurants 



AussieLass said:


> Wow Pidge, I love the pics of the drifters' dog and loved seeing him all rugged up against the cold. The 2nd shot of just the dog is magazine worthy, it's stunning. I can't for the life of me imagine being homeless in winter in NY, much less with a dog that needs so much feeding, how do these poor, poor people survive.
> 
> The Pigeon T-shirt is an absolute classic, I love it on you pretty gurl.
> 
> ...


thank you! the bf takes some awesome shots :] hehe yea i loved the shirt too!!! LMAO the icecream si retail price :] so almost $5 but ti was on sale for 2 for $7 :] the food....was HORRIBLE....usually its not! here's some pics of it when its actually good...at a different location but same restaurant name

look how BBQ this is!...








this is what they're known for...their hennesy wings!//...finger lickin good but the one we went to didnt even offer it








this is how the drinks should've looked like....seriously...this location was so bad that i just had to leave a complaint on their facebook page









and to make things worst i saw a baby roach in the restroom....yuck! their lock didn't even lock all the way... -.-;;

anywho yes i do love my coffee!!!!! i do eat healthy at times at home...sushi...salad...boring salmon..chicken...nothin with sauce really...but when i go out i like to pig out so i dont deprive my tastebuds :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rach_Hudson said:


> ^^ haha what Dee said  ^^
> 
> I always say you drink far too much coffee lady!!
> 
> ...


i never seen that show...im not into it LOL. so i cant tell u? ;] how is it in the show??
thanks!!! hehehehe i know i know, but i gotta get my sweetness somewhere...it relaxes me so much



Rolo n Buttons said:


> I've never seen CSI so I couldn't say! All I know is the second time we went it was February and I've never been so cold in all my life! -11 most days! But it is a truly awesome place to go
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!!!! yea i was FREEEEZZZINNNN...last time and this time...my hands got numb and was hard to take pictures as much as i wanted to!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Edited to add: Oh, I forgot the squirrels, oh how I adore them, they were everywhere in LA but I kept getting dragged away from them in case they had rabies! I love the way you guys call them "squirls" and we say "squi-rals"


how could u forget the squirrels!!! :lol: lmao that is funny!!!! yea im sure these didnt have rabies at all, they had those nuts everywhere on the ground! and looked to be well socialized with humans :coolwink:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My love, I drink about 30 espresso shots a day from one of 2 coffee machines (capsules & grinds) - a girl can never have enough coffee variety  AND I take a massive amount of natural cream & milk in each & every one. However, the difference between your cream & the cream I take, well, you should be reading the ingredients label. Meh, fighting a losing battle, you guys even put cheese into cans and think it's delish 

I can't help it, I have to say those meals you put up, well, they defy description, especially that stuff I think you would try to tell me is bread, gaaarrrgh.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> My love, I drink about 30 espresso shots a day from one of 2 coffee machines (capsules & grinds) - a girl can never have enough coffee variety  AND I take a massive amount of natural cream & milk in each & every one. However, the difference between your cream & the cream I take, well, you should be reading the ingredients label. Meh, fighting a losing battle, you guys even put cheese into cans and think it's delish
> 
> I can't help it, I have to say those meals you put up, well, they defy description, especially that stuff I think you would try to tell me is bread, gaaarrrgh.


espresso and coffee is totoally different. i dont take those nasty shots at all! i dont even let the bf touch them...it tastes so bland. milk and cream in coffee is boringggggggg....thats my opinion, i have a heavy sweet tooth! LOL :lol: btw i hate that cheese in a can!...im not into all fattening food lOL. mmmm bread...now i want pancakes! grrrrrrr! :foxes15:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OK so now you're going to have to explain this coffee to me - if its not 'real' coffee (as in made from crushed up beans) what is it? If you say it comes out of a can, give me 5 mins. to get set with some incontinence gear 'coz I think I'll need it lmao.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol of course its coffee but expressos are way too strong, I don't look for a quick caffeine fix,..i go for flavor. The coffee I get are all grounded up and I use my machine at home to make it but I do add flavorful creamers , I think I almost tried all of them. I add a tiny bit of vanilla coffee syrup too and some whip cream and caramel swirls on top and can't forget some spoonful of sugar before all that to mix into the cup


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the pitbull shot if I was to ever own a big dog it would be a pit. All those food shots are making me hungry and its 7am here.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow you got some great pictures! Even if the food didn't taste good, it looks good! Thanks for sharing your Sunday with us.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A thread full of wonderful random pics! :lol: I love each and every pic. I adore squirrels! I feed them here. Talk about fatties! You should see my "regulars." They look pregnant. :lol: Yummy food as always! Great thread!! xxxxx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome job Pidge! The pictures are fabulous! 
So close and yet so far! haha. We've only been to the city once or twice, that I can remember. My mom has (had) relatives in Mamaroneck (spelling?).

Looks like you had a good time! Too bad it was so cold!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome pics! I swear my city is some kind of hub for people traveling with their dogs in the summer and I get so SO mad when I see them because they harass people for money and they can barely feed themselves, nevermind a 70 lb dog. So infuriating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome photos!

The second lot of BBQ food looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pictures Pidge! I love the ones with the dog. I think this is the first time you have ever posted a picture of food that I didn't think "mmmmm that looks good."


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the way Pidge is educating us on American culture  Got to ask what the square thing on the plate is? It looks like cake, but I don't think even weirdo Americans eat cake and meat together....do they?! lol
Also, what is the difference between ice cream and gelato? I thought gelato was just the Italian word for ice cream....
I love the photo tour of NYC, it is almost as good as being there.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I love the way Pidge is educating us on American culture  Got to ask what the square thing on the plate is? It looks like cake, but I don't think even weirdo Americans eat cake and meat together....do they?! lol
> Also, what is the difference between ice cream and gelato? I thought gelato was just the Italian word for ice cream....
> I love the photo tour of NYC, it is almost as good as being there.


It's cornbread! 

NYC is the cultural hub of America. I'm glad Pidge takes the time to help the international community out 

Great pics Pidge. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe I should start doing the same, but with British culture lol. (Lager, Chavs, Council Estates, football hooligans,etc LMAO) Joking aside, I was walking the dogs through a really pretty village today, and it struck me how stereotypically 'English' it looked, just like I would imagine foreign people would think England is. I have just got a new camera, maybe I should have a go, although I am admittedly a dreadful photographer.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Maybe I should start doing the same, but with British culture lol. (Lager, Chavs, Council Estates, football hooligans,etc LMAO) Joking aside, I was walking the dogs through a really pretty village today, and it struck me how stereotypically 'English' it looked, just like I would imagine foreign people would think England is. I have just got a new camera, maybe I should have a go, although I am admittedly a dreadful photographer.


Take pics! I've always wanted to live in the UK, but the fact that you don't eat pancakes and bacon together for breakfast is making me rethink that goal. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL you could always order them both and sneak them onto the same plate! Breakfast anarchy!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooooh, I found a place that serves an American breakfast; Little Chef. (Chain of roadside cafes) They have pancakes, bacon and syrup on the menu.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Shakes head, you're all mad lol.

Gelati is Italian & is not milk based, whereas icecream is.

Stella, you better be quick & take those pics, from what I see of late my dear, 'ol Motherland just isn't all that British anymore, which I find totally devastating and puts me off ever going back - ditto south of France, a friend just returned from there and hated every minute so much that it clouded her ability to take in the architecture & former beauty.

Groans, stop with the pancankes & bacon, I've a sensitive tummy in the mornings after 4 shots of espresso


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Pancakes, eggs, bacon and maple syrup is a celebration breakfast here!! It's gorgeous 

Pidge my daughter has that book, it's actually a great read - look - whatever!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee, the village I was in (Nunney) has a (ruined) castle complete with moat, thatched cottages, a duckpond, a manor house, all within about 100 yards of each other. Very picturesque. No-one local can afford to actually live there, but I do like to look


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah how I wish I could live in UK country, if only the weather was like it is here. I would walk myself to a skeleton here: Flickr: Nunney Photo Archive's Photostream

If I ever win lotto I will definitely buy a home in the Cotswolds!

How can they eat that 'stuff' in Ireland but not England? That's weird!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - well it's a celebration breakfast here in this house maybe not in any other in Ireland!!

We first had that breakfast in Stirling in Scotland and loved it so much we now have it occassionally at home - so don't ask me it's origin other than we found it in Scotland


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ah how I wish I could live in UK country, if only the weather was like it is here. I would walk myself to a skeleton here: Flickr: Nunney Photo Archive's Photostream
> 
> If I ever win lotto I will definitely buy a home in the Cotswolds!
> 
> How can they eat that 'stuff' in Ireland but not England? That's weird!


Hey now, don't knock my breakfast preferences. Us uncivilized Yanks like that "stuff". Lol. 

I wanna visit the UK so badly, it's number 1 on my list of places to go. My family immigrated To Canada from England after WW1 and I'd love to see where they are from. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Ah how I wish I could live in UK country, if only the weather was like it is here. I would walk myself to a skeleton here: Flickr: Nunney Photo Archive's Photostream
> 
> If I ever win lotto I will definitely buy a home in the Cotswolds!
> 
> How can they eat that 'stuff' in Ireland but not England? That's weird!


Oh yes, the weather is awful ATM, really cold and the ground is still very wet, so not fun for walking. Glad you like Nunney, its a sweet little village that has several street fairs/festivals every year. I will have to get a pic of the pups trying not to fall in the castle moat.

Ashley, which part of England are your family from?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh yes, the weather is awful ATM, really cold and the ground is still very wet, so not fun for walking. Glad you like Nunney, its a sweet little village that has several street fairs/festivals every year. I will have to get a pic of the pups trying not to fall in the castle moat.
> 
> Ashley, which part of England are your family from?


I honestly don't know. I have been researching for years and haven't been able to find anything out. The problem is that it was my grandfathers family and he died when I was little. And because they went to Canada and not the US, I can't find access to immigration records. They didn't move to the US until after WW2. I don't know, I figured I could find more info in England. Do you guys have a census or something? I thought that going there could help. I do know that I have a thoroughly English last name. Apparently it is popular over there. 

It's funny. I can trace my moms Russian grandmother who was smuggled through Ellis Island in a suitcase in 1931, but I can't find anything about a completely legit immigration because they went to Canada! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes we have a census. It is quite easy to get documents going back a long way.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ash, the only 'uncivilised' thing about you crazy dang Yanks is that ye drive on the wrong side of the road. I'm NOT a nervous passenger, but I screamed the entire time I was in a car over there, drove the driver insane, but I was truly petrified at all those weird a$$ed turns and stuff.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ash, the only 'uncivilised' thing about you crazy dang Yanks is that ye drive on the wrong side of the road. I'm NOT a nervous passenger, but I screamed the entire time I was in a car over there, drove the driver insane, but I was truly petrified at all those weird a$$ed turns and stuff.


Haha, see the way you all drive would scare the bejesus out of me! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The husband and I went on a cruise and were seated with two couples from England and we started talking about different foods on plates together. I have to have different foods on different plates. Sometimes I'll have 4 different plates for one meal. They told me that it's not OCD, I'm just civilized! Haha 

My husband's mom's family are all from England and his mom just had a deep ancestry DNA test done and the number one match was England. I've been a couple of times but we'll have to go back together to visit the places his grandparents are from. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Dee, the village I was in (Nunney) has a (ruined) castle complete with moat, thatched cottages, a duckpond, a manor house, all within about 100 yards of each other. Very picturesque. No-one local can afford to actually live there, but I do like to look


Oh, Stella, PLEASE take pics! I would LOVE to see that, and your pics are as close as I will probably ever get.  I cannot even imagine how beautiful the English countryside is. I'm like Dee, I would be a skeleton walking myself to death just looking!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

OK, my new project will be to take pics for you guys. I am lucky that I live in a very pretty part of the country.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! I always follow your photos on Facebook! Amazing photographer


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Paris, darling, I always enjoy your photography...and your man's too. :thumbright:
Thank you for thinking of me when it came to the "hot guys & cute animals"
thing...but next time how about you turn the pages and take a picture of each
one...for educational purposes of course. :coolwink: 


ps: I really love your "couple's shot", very original & sweet. :love2: 
Oh and of course the Pit ones were very touching, made me a little sad.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

View attachment 15762


This is a picture overlooking Bath which is in the Cotswold where I live. Please excuse the mobile phone picture quality!

I think we should start a new thread sharing pictures and stories about the country we live in! I LOVE living in the uk and was super homesick when I lived in America. I have a friend who is Canadian who used to live here and we Skype about 2 times a month. She always makes me show her the street and my back garden as they are "typically British" haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaPeony2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing awesome pics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

